# The "lost" tower



## Smellycat (Aug 10, 2008)

Came across this old tower hidden away in the woods whilst driving back from Peterculter, Aberdeenshire. There wasn't really anyway of getting in as every door and window had been bricked up. It was nice to visit though.




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

has wolfism not been here, something todo with a bad harvest and the laird of the estate didnt charge rent of the land or something so they thanked him by building this?


----------



## wolfism (Aug 10, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> has wolfism not been here, something todo with a bad harvest and the laird of the estate didnt charge rent of the land or something so they thanked him by building this?


Yep, I've been here too, but it's not the one you're thinking about … that was the Panmure Testimonial at Monikie which the tenant farmers built as a thank you to the laird. I think this is just an "eyecatcher" type folly.


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 10, 2008)

That`s similar to this odd tower that stands in stanton moore with nothing else around and all the doors and possible ways in well bricked up..











As it`s quite high up i presume this to be a lookout tower.


----------



## lost (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's the proper history.

http://www.durris.net/html/keith_s_tower.html



> In 1795, Durris was let on a long lease to John Innes of Leuchars, near Elgin. He carried out extensive improvements to the estate but when, in 1824, Durris passed to the Gordons, Innes - after a lengthy and expensive lawsuit - was ejected and virtually ruined.
> 
> To celebrate their victory over Innes, the Gordons built an octagonal tower, which now overlooks Park Bridge. It is a single masonry digit lifted skywards in a wonderfully-derisory gesture
> 
> It is usually - although erroneously - called “Keith’s Tower”, a skirmish between the Keiths and the Irvines of Drum having taken place near the spot in the 14th Century.


----------



## tims (Aug 11, 2008)

We have one near Lincoln that was built as a lookout tower and had a fire on the top to guide people through the woods.


----------



## Smellycat (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats great, thanks for the info...very interesting


----------

